# 6ft Viv Heating + Lighting



## wo0thigh (Nov 15, 2007)

Hi, I am just pricing up how much it would be to setup a 6ft vivarium for a boa constrictor, from what ive read the best form of heating is ceramics, now the room im in can sometimes be cold, so I was wondering to heat a 6ft viv would i need a ceramic bulb on both ends (with a stat ofc)? Or would 1 ceramic bulb be enough?

How do you heat and light your large viv?

Thanks for your time


----------



## wo0thigh (Nov 15, 2007)

Oh and i was thinking of using these to light it up...

*SALE* LED Ambient Lighting Multi-Colour Mood Lighting on eBay, also LED Lighting, Lights, Lighting, Home Garden (end time 31-Oct-08 19:22:00 GMT)

Will do both day and night, plus a disco!! LOL


----------



## Lucifus (Aug 30, 2007)

Id recomend using a AHS for 5foot + viv. For the price of a ceramic holder, ceramic bulb + stat it will come just under the price of a AHS. (Advanced heating system)

When i build a big viv for my bosc thats whats going in.

http://www.petzoo.co.uk/product_info.php?cPath=118_120&products_id=703


----------



## sharpstrain (May 24, 2008)

I use a 500 watt ahs and a striplight for my boa - she is in a 6foot x 2ft x 3 foot and it works a treat

I see Meko had a 750 watt for sale on the classifieds whihc would work well

Just make sure you buy a guard for is


----------



## Meko (Apr 29, 2007)

Cheers Sharpstrain.. it is still for sale and would heat Lucifus' bosc viv nicely too :whistling2:


----------

